# .01 g scale needed



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I need a 0.01 g scale to dose some Prazi Pond Plus. No i cant use teaspoon or any other method, i need a scale. Anyone knows exactly which store has them, and can give me an address or weblink? I may have done a thread on this before, but cant find it. If you are selling one, pls let me know. By .01 g, i mean precision to be 0.01 g, so it can measure the small stuff.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

go to your the head shop in old downtown oakville. The place that sells all the cannabis smoking supplies. I bought a scale from my local head shop in london and they usually have 10-15 different models.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could also make a stronger stock solution and dilute it to make the concentration you want - this is probably a better way to go considering that VERY precise scales can be very expensive as well.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hi, sorry, but what is a head shop, so i can google the place?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyplace that sells "smoking" paraphernalia, ie THC - Toronto Hemp Company.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

a head shop is just a nice way to say bong store lol you can also try rock universe near the burlington mall that were i got mine they have lots of different kinds just make sure you tell them you need a 0.01 scale as they are a bit more expensive


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You're going to have a very small selection of scales that are precise to 0.01g in a headshop. Most will be precise to 0.1g

I'd go with Ameekplec's solution, using syringes.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought *this one* last year for my 4dKH solution(for the drop checker) + a small 10g weight for calibrating the scale and I'm pretty pleased with it.

You can also go for *this one* or *this one* if you want something in the 0.001 area !!!


----------

